# New Outback 25rss



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, I mean we own one, but its in for service. The whole experience yesterday was a totaly mess. We were supposed to have an apt at 10:00- well, 3 people had an apt at 10:00- but there was one guy to do the hitchwork on the trucks, one guy to do a pre-delivery inspection with you and one guy to do paperwork. Its a long story but we we were there 4 hours- left with no camper, but they did do the hitch. It was a big letdown







b/c we wanted to bring it home and mess around with it!

Basically they did a crappy job prepping it-







it wasn't clean inside-







it has white cabinets and bunch of them were dirty, there was orange goop in the shower, the spare tire was missing, there were big black boot marks on the cushions, the outdoor kitchen was in peices, there were some nicks in the cabinets that need to be repaired, and one of the screen doors doesn't line up and latch right. I can assure you that none of the trailers from the lot we have ever look at looked like this. Whats up? The guys all well I don't have anyone to do it today and we're like thats fine- just get it done right b/c we're not taking it until its done. I would like to think its b/c they have this enormous rv show this week and almost all the employees were at that, and not just that they are bad. We'll see.









He was also giving us more bs about the price we got it for vs the MI price. Its like dude, we already bought it back off. Anyway.... yeah so that was our day.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I think I would find another dealer who wanted to have a happy customer. Wait until you need something done after it's home---good luck! Who is the dealer anyway?


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

kmcfetters said:


> I think I would find another dealer who wanted to have a happy customer. Wait until you need something done after it's home---good luck! Who is the dealer anyway?


 I think its too late- we had signed all the papers, etc.









its Mike Thompson


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear of the bad experience you had
Hopefully it's just because of the RV show 
Hope they get everything straightened out for you so you can enjoy camping

Don


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

WOW, not the best experience on what should have been a very exciting day for you.
I would assume (but not excuse) that they were short staffed as you said because of the show. Give them a chance to make it right, pick it up with everything ship shape and sparkling, then go enjoy your new Outback!

Best of luck, hope they come through for you and everything works out perfectly


----------



## LostVTer (Oct 19, 2006)

Yikes! That's very dissappointing. Maybe things will be better after the show. We are looking at Outbacks there, too.


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Where are you from? For us, they were the only dealer with Outbacks, so there was no decision. But we have had nothing but positive experiences with them so far (just don't get me started about Giant RV







)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hang in there, I'm sure they will get everything taken care of. So far, we haven't had any problems with Mike Thompson's, although we do still have an issue with replacement of our rear step that was damaged a couple of months ago...It is actually Keystone that is holding up the process unfortunately, and that's another whole ridiculous story.

Are you dealing with the Fountain Valley store? If so, I have found that Rick Hendricks in service is quite helpful, as well as Laura who is in service on the motor home side.

What part of So Calif are you in?

Take care and Happy camping in your new 25rss!
Dawn


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

OK. Back up and punt. #1) You have NOT taken delivery of the unit, yet. #2) I'm sure the title work has not been completed, and if that's the case, it's not considered a "used TT" vs. if the title work DOES get a chance to be completed, you're just flat STUCK, because it's considered "used". STOP THE PROCESS!!! Go to the dealership first thing in the morning, and tell them you're backing out of the deal on THAT unit, and want another new unit that has been treated with respect during prep, OR, you're gonna be stuck with accepting service like that all the time. Stand up for your rights!! It's YOUR money!! You don't want to pay for a TT with nicks in the cabinets......I know I wouldn't! To me, the big black boot marks on the sofa was the ultimate insult, because, my friend, that's GREASE!! My dealership learned, from me, that I expect service and I expect my TT to be left clean!!
Darlene


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHH. I don't know what to do- Dh is out of town right now. Maybe I should call them first thing tomorrow and get the sales person we made the deal with and say WTH? I don't know. I'm sure they couldn't have run the paperwork yet since we just did it on Saturday.








Yes, Fountain Valley. 
I am really waffling on this- one minute I'm thinking, well, I'll just let them have a chance to fix it and the next I am







and want to be knocking on the door at 9:59 tomorrow.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Darlene has a really good point. Did you get to call them today??

When we purchased our Outback from Mike Thompson's, there were minor flaws such as dirty carpet and knicks in wall paper here and there. Since ours was the lot display model and they were willing to give a better price on that one than a new unit, we went ahead and took this one. Knowing now what I wish I had known then, I could probably have knocked them down further on the price or have gotten a brand new, never trodden in unit for the same price. I believe that it was because the 28krs was high in demand at the time and not alot available.

Stand your ground and let them know that you are not happy...

Please keep us posted on your progress,
Dawn


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mike Thompson as a dealer is both an incompetent bumbling buffoon, and sometimes pretty good. Usually nothing in between. They are however a dealer that you can get a great price from if you have done your homework. If you're satisfied with the price agreed upon, then let them finish the pre delivery process. We can help you out with any little stuff that may come up later


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We are satisifed with the price we got, so I guess we can just move forward from here once they get it ready to our satisfaction.

Its been bugging me though- for future reference, how does one repair the thermofoil if it gets scratched or gouged?









Thanks for all the advice and support- great forum!


----------



## theglove20 (Sep 17, 2006)

I just want everyone to know that my 2007 25rss is in the shop now for the furnace and some other problems it is a little under 2 months old and let anyone thinking of buying a Keystone Travel trailer to think twice about it.When I talked to the repair place here in town they have to do more work on keystone than any other trailer.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

theglove20 said:


> When I talked to the repair place here in town they have to do more work on keystone than any other trailer.


Its probably because they are only authorized to work on Keystone products









If they would deal in Forest River they would be a lot busier in the service department.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

theglove20 said:


> I just want everyone to know that my 2007 25rss is in the shop now for the furnace and some other problems it is a little under 2 months old and let anyone thinking of buying a Keystone Travel trailer to think twice about it.When I talked to the repair place here in town they have to do more work on keystone than any other trailer.


Sorry to hear about your problems. Most RV's have a few hiccups coming out of the gate. Hang in there...once you get past these initial problems, you'll be very happy with the Outback.


----------

